# The Primacy of Preaching



## scottmaciver (Oct 9, 2017)

A friend gave me a copy of the Free Church monthly record from 1995, including an address from the Moderator of the General Assembly that year, Rev Murdo Alex Macleod, on the 'Primacy of Preaching.'

He believed that there was a crisis of preaching in the Free Church and the address is really worth reading in its entirety. The address can be found Here.


----------



## BG (Oct 9, 2017)

I would recommend Dr Matt’s sermons on this topic also they can be found here http://www.apuritansmind.com/pastors-study/expository-sermons-and-biblical-teachings-by-c-matthew-mcmahon/

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

